# A pair of boys looking for a home



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I have two boys left to find a home. I will let them go to a good home only. They have been handled since birth and come to the cage to greet you. Here are the pics. You can pick from the three the one not picked I will keep 





















They are all very friendly. They have or their own personality and ask me I know each of them. They will be 5 weeks next weekend. Let me know 
If I can't find them homes I will keep them but I figure nows the time to try and find them a home when they r cute and little. And this would be the best place to find a home for them 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I forgot to say I'm in Southern Ca. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm in southern california! I have two boy that are 6 months right now. where are you located exactly? and I will definitely have to ask my boyfriend. Ugh they are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in Murrieta. However I am willing to drive a bit to where ever u r. Maybe we can meet part way or something? u will absolutely LOVE these boys. They are all soooo loving. The first one pictured loves to b held. And the dark one is always the first to meet u at the front of the cage and the third on warms up nicely as well. They have all been held since they day they were born. They are completely healthy and very sweet. Let me know if u can talk your boyfriend into it 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh yeah I know Murrieta, Im over the mountain kinda. In Rancho Santa Margarita/Mission Viejo. I will talk to him about it, he thinks 2 is plenty! If I didn't have to get his approval I would already be meeting you halfway right now! haha Do you have other rats for the other one to be with? I would feel horrible to seperate them if they are already like the 3 musketeers together.


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes I'm keeping a baby male and I have 3 older males too so he will not be lonely 
Well try to talk your boyfriend into it. I would love for someone from the forum to get them so I can see them grow up my son is keeping two girls and their mom. We just bought them a cage tonight. So exciting! The two boys ill b keeping will eventually move in w my older boys in the DCN. Let me know I will meet u part way if u can convince him 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

oh that's good! and yes working on the convincing. plan of attack is that it's my birthday in 2 weeks  However he's been super stressed about his big rugby game this Saturday and whether they will win...ugh men... but hopefully they win and he won't even pay any attention when I ask haha! Also he might say yes if it's just one, would you be willing to part with one? Or do you think the two boys I have now would gang up on him? the 2 I have now are 6 months so they are pretty rambunctious right now. Our cage does have three levels and the top one closes off incase they are getting to rowdy and need to be separated. I just don't really know when the best age is to do intros or if it's just based on the rat? Cause I introduced these 2 to my older one, who just passed away, and he did not like them at all and eventually just kinda put up with them. let me know if you have any advice on this!


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I was always told to sell them in pairs but since u have two relatively young ratties at home I'm sure that would be ok. As long as they all got along. My older males have met the youngsters on free range and they don't really care for them. But they put up with them lol 
I would be will to part w one if I could place two. Lol. 
Just let me know 
They will be five weeks soon and ill be separating mom from boys they were born on dec 22 so u have a little more time to convince lol. 
U will love any of these boys. They r so absolutely friendly!! Never like any rats I have ever owned! Ever!!! They r just the best. I wake up in the morning and they all r waiting at the door of their cage for me when they here me. They r AWSOME! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just to jump in here, boys generally take offense only to alpha rats or those who could be and that's only over twelve weeks old (3 months). I would recommend the pair if only because of the age and energy gap


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

So update! I talked to him about it and he said he wants to think about it for a week so he will let me know on Friday. I am on my best behavior!


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Yay just let me know


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lovinmyratties (Jan 5, 2014)

These boys are sooo cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Have you talked him into it? We have moved mom and girls into their new cage and not the boys are all alone in their large cage. It was funny they totally had a party when mom left. Woohoo no adult supervision. Lol. But it's settled down and now they seem a little sad that mom and sisters haven't returned. But I have been giving them extra attention so I hope that helps them out 
They r 5 weeks. I have heard its good to keep them till about 6-7 before finding homes. They r eating all on their own and they run the cage like any agile adult rattie, over the ropes, thru the tunnels, up the side of the cage, on the hammock they are pretty settled in. They all come to the cage door when they hear me stir in the morning and wait patiently for the out time and breakfast. They have really become very nice friend well socialized little buggers. I hope your boy friend has said yes. Let me know 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

Just saw your post! I left you a message on your page! He said yes!  finally! And that's great I'm glad they are doing well! We actually just moved, so it'll be perfect for intros since they boys haven't claimed any space yet haha


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I didn't get a message on my page....
Let me know when u want to meet and pick them up 
Which one/s are u interested in? Email me at [email protected] andi can give u my phone number that way. I have a horse show tomorrow but ill be around most of the week after. Let me know what u think 
Thanks and hope to hear from u soon 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

